# Rabbit Spay in Houston, TX?



## Rendezvous (Jun 30, 2015)

I live around the Houston area, and I'm a first-time bunny owner. I got my little Chloe almost a month ago, and I love her indefinately. 

Now, I've been looking high and low for a place that spays rabbits and the quotes I get have been $400-$600 and up. I'm a college student, so I really can't afford that at the moment. 

Does anyone know any affordable clinics that spay rabbits in the area? I've even called Atascazoo, but they informed me that they do not spay rabbits.


----------

